# Carrier shows up as Rogers now... I'm with Fido



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Dunno why, but my carrier keeps popping up as Rogers now. After a reboot or a network search, Airplane mode on/off it'll go back to Fido, but after it's woken up from a sleep it switches to Rogers and stays that way.... kinda odd....


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with you phone showing rogers but you are with Fido. Technically there is no more fido network anymore. After the roger buyout Fido. The whole Fido network has been absorbed into the Roger network. If you are with Fido it SHOULD show up that you are on Roger's network. 

The only reason after you reboot you phone it shows Fido because Fido sim card are programmed to show fido first then after it establish a connection with a tower then load the tower(network) name. Before rogers merger show fido first then show tower name which is fido so you don't notice the tower name being loaded. But now it shows Fido first then load tower(network) name. Which is roger since you are using Roger's network if you are a Fido customer.

It won't charge you roaming charge because the network knows that you are a Fido customer and will keep you within the tower that Fido customer can use. I think if you pay a fee then you can use the "extended network" which include the 850mhz band and the whole Roger's network since by default a Fido customer can only use 1900mhz band and the tower that is in the original fido coverage before merger.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting... it only started doing this recently though. Perhaps a change in their system, or related to upgrading to 1.1.1.

In any case, I'm not concerned, was just curious if anyone else has this.

I use the carrier name changer app now, cuz i'm not a fan of rogers.. dont want to see that name on my phone.... :lmao:


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

its been like that since the merger. It all depend on the cell phone you are using.

I have a LG phone that can turn off the network name so i kept it turn off.


----------



## liquidgenesis (Jun 26, 2004)

that happened when the merger first happened. my network started as fido for the first few minutes, then switch over to rogers till the battery died. then 3 months later, they called me saying if i wanted the extra coverage of the rogers network, it would cost me an extra 5.99 a month. I said forget that and my network has shown fido ever since.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

lol, wow... and here we thought we'd actually benefit as consumers from the merger...

Rogers: not withouth paying EXTRA for it!

typical.


anyway, like i said, it only started showing up this week. i've had my iPhone for a couple months now, and it's always displayed 'Fido'... so something must've changed.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in Vancouver and have been noticing this change happening for me in the last few days too (4?). The phone seems to be selecting whichever network has the better reception. I've noticed in my home, which always had crappy reception and used to say "Fido", now usually says "Rogers" and it *seems* to have better coverage. Last night a friend (also on Fido) and I were at a restaurant and his said "Rogers" and mine said "Fido" - even though we were across the table from each other, so I don't think there's any real logic to it. Hopefully, they are optimizing their network and distributing the Fido cel towers to improve their coverage.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

kloan said:


> Dunno why, but my carrier keeps popping up as Rogers now. After a reboot or a network search, Airplane mode on/off it'll go back to Fido, but after it's woken up from a sleep it switches to Rogers and stays that way.... kinda odd....


I found that after installing the SMS fix, this happened with my iPhone whenever the springboard would restart. So installing or removing an application, closing the springboard manually, or the springboard crashing without taking the phone down with it would always cause this to happen. Also, the "Rogers" displayed is notthe one found on the Rogers SIM cards, this one seems to have been designed specifically for the iPhone, since the "ROGERS" or "Rogers Wireless" logos would cause scrolling, while this "Rogers" fits.

This makes sense when you think about it, since 1.1.2 included support for international carriers (and the 1.1.1 SMS fix is backported 1.1.2 code). Since Apple likely has been in talks with Rogers, it would make perfect sense for them to add that logo to their cache of potential supported carriers, and it wouldne faster for springboard to load the logo from a cache than have to reconnect the phone and get the logo from the SIM or tower. So tuat is what i think is happening here (remember that Fido and Rogers are the same network).


----------

